# What kind of lubricating oil?



## dh37 (Dec 29, 2015)

I need to lubricate my machine, and the operators manual indicates some places to grease and some to oil.

I found many posts here and elsewhere discussing what kind of grease to use, but I haven't seen any recommendations at all about oil.

What kind of oil should I use?

I've got an Ariens 920021 – Compact 24 LE.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Whatever oil you have in your oil can …. I think mine has 10W30, but use whatever you have on hand in your oil can, as your only using a couple drops. 

LOL, of course don't use 90W …


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

below 32 degs down 5w30 of what ever you like 50 down to 0 10w30, above 50 degs 30w the charts are universal and in the owners manual thats downloadable all over
grease any water proof will work


----------



## dh37 (Dec 29, 2015)

Sorry...I don't mean engine oil, I mean for things like axles.


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

I use SAE 30 non-detergent oil for general lubrication, but you can use whatever engine oil you have on hand. If you want something thicker you can use spray on chain lube. It's thin when you spray it on so it penetrates easily but the carrier evaporates and leaves a thicker lubricant.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@toromike,

I use that all the time … every shop/work area should have a can of the chain and cable lube on hand., along with a good penetrating oil , etc., etc...….


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

Oils I use-
* Chain Saver by DuPont on chains
* 50/50 mix of ATF and 05-40W Shell Rotella synthetic motor oil from my vintage oil cans or Fluid Film spray depending on my mood 

Some of us (well, maybe just me) tend to overthink it so take that into consideration.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

dh37 said:


> Sorry...I don't mean engine oil, I mean for things like axles.


if you mean lubing the axles so the wheels don't rust on them, i personally use never seize, on the auger gear box, some use a water proof grease some say use a special grease and some good old 90w,
strongest suggestion anyone can give you is to read and follow the owners manual. it's brand specif, 

good luck with your machine


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

dh37 said:


> Sorry...I don't mean engine oil, I mean for things like axles.


White Lithium grease on axles inside the machine; Permatex Never Seize on outside wheel axles as 87powershiftx2 mentioned


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

Go by the owner's manual to determine when to use grease versus oil. When it comes to lubricating oil, motor oil works well for just about any snow blower needs. (Chain oil should be used when needed.) Any motor oil or 3-in-1 should be fine, any common viscosity, and either conventional or synthetic. If you don't use much, 3-in-1 is good because it's economical and comes with it's own dispenser. You should also consider a spray lubricant like Super Lube in places where a spray is easier or works better. If you're oiling in a place that gets dirty, consider a dry lube. I don't use WD-40 as a lubricant.


----------



## Nate0228 (Dec 15, 2019)

3 in 1 oil would work just fine. A good lubricating light oil.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

dh37 said:


> I need to lubricate my machine, and the operators manual indicates some places to grease and some to oil.
> 
> I found many posts here and elsewhere discussing what kind of grease to use, but I haven't seen any recommendations at all about oil.
> 
> ...


This from the horses mouth!!!!
Part# Description line


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

He is referring to what type of oil should be in his oil can is what I am understanding, not his engine oil.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Good Info here. I ditto it all. One item I have not seen mentioned is lubricating the Hex shaft. Some manuals I have read say do not lube it and some say use a heavy motor oil like a 10w-40. The concern is oil dripping on to the friction wheel and plate. That would not be good. I have always clean it up with brake cleaner or old gas and then lube it with a thin coating. Even if it says don't.
I use any heavy motor oil I have in the 10w-40 to 20w-50 range and it always seems to work well and not drip. But use common sense and don't use too much.


Another item rarely mentioned is lubing the springs for anti-corrosion reasons. Once a year I spray a bit of Fluid film or roller chain lube on the springs as corrosion prevention. Springs break usually because of rust. You can use anything that will not drip. Grease, or a thicker oil. Again make sure it will not get on to a belt or the friction drive.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@toro,

I use any light lube/penetrating oil on a cloth and wipe it on. I would stay away from motor oil, as on cold metal it will give a sluggish effect, especially if dust and dirt attach itself, and the heavier, the worse it is.

I spray all my springs with a chain and cable lube, for that exact reason … the big rust factor.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

I guess when to use oil vs grease can be lengthy debate. I use anti-seize on the hex shaft (a third choice) because it's unlikely to fly off. But I still wipe it down to a thin coating.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

For those that are not familiar with what anti-seize actually is:

*Anti-seize is manufactured of a standard quality grease base and lubricating solids such as copper, graphite, aluminum, calcium, oxide, etc. These are suspended in the grease.
If you have ever made use of Anti-seize product, you probably know that it is really a strong lubricant. Anti-seize products offers some of the best protection against rust, corrosion, seizing and galling.*


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

oneacer said:


> For those that are not familiar with what anti-seize actually is:
> 
> *Anti-seize is manufactured of a standard quality grease base and lubricating solids such as copper, graphite, aluminum, calcium, oxide, etc. These are suspended in the grease.
> If you have ever made use of Anti-seize product, you probably know that it is really a strong lubricant. Anti-seize products offers some of the best protection against rust, corrosion, seizing and galling.*


And it smells good, too!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

check out project farm on you tube. he compares all this stuff. i have watched hours of his videos.

penetrating oil surprise. liquid wrench came out on tops

straight wd 40 washes off so i use a lubricant with PFTE .

marine grease 

graphite spray

I am not one to think the most expensive is the best. it may be in some cases but usually they are over hyped.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> I am not one to think the most expensive is the best. it may be in some cases but usually they are over hyped.


Hey, ya gotta understand things. All that TV and magazine advertising is expensive ya know!:devil:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

WVguy said:


> Hey, ya gotta understand things. All that TV and magazine advertising is expensive ya know!:devil:


ya, remember the Slick 50 infomercials????

"You can put Slick 50 in your engine, drain it and your engine will run forever without any oil in it."


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I remember those ads ….


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

Remember the father, Gus, from My Big Fat Greek Wedding? "Put some windex on it." - Gus

I'm kinda the same way, except "Put some Fluid Film on it." - Rod330


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> ya, remember the Slick 50 infomercials????
> 
> "You can put Slick 50 in your engine, drain it and your engine will run forever without any oil in it."



Slick 50 is still out there. People are still buying it.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

> ya, remember the Slick 50 infomercials????
> 
> "You can put Slick 50 in your engine, drain it and your engine will run forever without any oil in it."



I think Slick 50 was considered an improvment, I tried a varaint (got away with it) in my 95 F250, probably becfause it was a good old fasihoned V8 with lots of cleanrce.


The stuff that you could run without oil was a WWII trial (very limited trial) it used a Chlorine based lube. Idea was to let an aircraft engine run with its oils system shot up and oil gone. 



It actually did work, the flip side was it attacked the bearings like there was no tomorrow. I forget how many hours they got but it was like 10. Normally they could get 250-500 hours. 



Test lab only but someone came across the stuff in the 80s or 90s and starting selling it.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

For general machine lubrication,you can't go wrong with a good quality sewing machine oil.Walmart now carries clear,stainless machine oil in the Zoom-Spout dispenser in the sewing department.


I have a personal hatred for 3-in-1 oil as I used to occasionally repair/restore industrial sewing machines.Nothing will lock-up/gum-up a sewing machine like 3-in-1 oil after the machine sits for a while unused.


However,there is a 3-in-1 product made specifically for electric motors that's decent oil.


Donyboy73 on Youtube swears by motor oil cut with ATF for general-purpose lubrication.


----------

